# WTT 30's Club



## calm

So as Hobnob said, I have just opened a new thread so we can start our club. We can post here if its alright with you all.

President of Club: Calm. I am now your Leader, Queen and Mistress. You have to do everything as I say if not, you with be banished from this club and I will see it that you will never be able to enter a similar club in BnB again.

(Okay, maybe power does not suit me, lets not have a president)

So Members: me, Elphaba, Belgiansunset, Hobnob, xxxjacquixxx, amberlindsay7,AnnaBanana9,Norris,workaholic. Any new members please be free to join (unless you are twenty something or less, if so you can go and make your own club :growlmad:, if any of you younguns trespass you must be prepared to pay the price :grr:) 

Even though some of you already did so, I suppose we could start by introducing ourselves etc. And anyone post what you see fit. Lets get loads of positive PMA going on here.

xxx


----------



## calm

Well, I* have just turned 33 in June.* I want to be TTC in the next 6 months to 1 year, which it the estimated time to be a more anxiety free person.

I have been married since I was 29, and with my DH living together and everything for quite a few years before that. But my hubby is 7 years younger than me, and at this moment is only 25 going for 26. He is actually the responsible one in our relationship even if i am older than him. He was born old! Even though with one thing and the other, it hasn't been the right time for TTC, I think I am glad in a way, as I would have felt a bit mean making him a dad before he was even 25. Now would be a great time to start so I am trying to put my life into order.

I am a teacher, before primary, now academy teaching all ages, I have 2 cats, I am half Spanish/half English. I have lost in the last 2 years around 20 kilos which I put on whilst taking medication for my anxiety (don't take it now). Want to lose another 7 kilos, and be a baggy 12 tight 10 size.

You do worry when you read about people being 25 and thinking they are getting too old. You do worry when you think: gosh, what if I can't get pregnant? What if my clock will stop before I get down to it? But we don't want thoughts like that... we want PMA !!!!


----------



## Elphaba

Mistress Calm :haha:

I turned 30 in March and it really felt like that was a trigger for my body clock starting to tick big time. Didn't help that I was made redundant a few weeks before and broke my arm a few weeks after - all of which made me do some rethinking of what I wanted in life.

I've been married for four years, although have been with my husband since I was 18. I never wanted to rush to have kids really but part of me was always scared I wouldn't feel 'ready' until it was too late. I now feel like the time is right and so does DH. 

Most of our married friends now have at least one, if not two children - like wise with our siblings. There seemed to be a spell of 2007 babies amongst people we know of our age. Although I wasn't 'ready' for kids at that time, I think I did feel a bit jealous and 'left out' :blush: 

So that's me. I'm still job hunting. I live with DH and our 2 cats. And we're going to TTC after Christmas.

K x


----------



## Hobnob

Hi all I turned 33 in June, Hubby turns 34 later this year. We met nearly 8 years ago, we were set up by a friend who thinks she's Cilla Black! We've been living together for 7 years and got married in 2007. I work as a teaching assistant and he's a full time student studying Creative Industries (Film and TV) at uni. He's got another 6 months to go, this is the reason we're WTT, because we both agree that it'd be far too stressful to have a baby in the house whilst he's studying, especially in his final year!

We have 5 nephews and 2 nieces, who are making us very broody indeed! In fact, we started talking marriage and babies after only being together a few months, I just knew I'd found the right person for me

We'd like to TTC about December 09, we figure that if I got pregnant as soon as we start TTC, it wouldn't matter too much as I'd only be in the early stages of pregnancy when the end of his uni year comes round, he finishes in Feb 10. I came off the pill in June after being on it since 1994. I had a period after 30 days, which shocked me as I'd convinced myself that it'd take ages for me to have a period. We'll be using condoms until December as we really can't afford to get pregnant right now but I want to get the pill out of my system and see if my periods settle into a regular cycle.

Calm, I know exactly what you mean about worrying about our age, I worry that my periods won't settle into a regular pattern, I worry that we might not be able to get pregnant too. But having said this, I have a friend who turned 40 earlier this year who's pregnant with baby number 4, only took a month or so to fall pregnant, so there's hope for all of us! :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls! :hi: So great to have a place for us all.

I'm Anna. I turned 33 last week, and have been married to my wonderful hubby for almost 10 years now. We had our first child, Alyssa, in February this year - so I was the ripe old age of 32. I felt a bit bad every time I would read about a 20-something saying she felt "too old". We're hoping to be TTC in June/July of 2010, so if we get pregnant straight away (which we were fortunate enough to have happen with Alyssa) then baby #2 would be due in February or March of 2011, giving us a 2 year age gap between children.

I'm due to finish my maternity leave in 3 weeks' time, and go back to my full time job as a mortgage advisor for a major national bank. I'm dreading this, but keep reminding myself that Alyssa will be home with her daddy all day, every day. This is a decision that hubby and I made; I would work, and he would be a stay-at-home dad. Works for us. I am feeling VERY sad about going out to work again though; I wish the 3 of us could just stay at home together all the time... unfortunately, we haven't yet won the lottery :cry:

We wanted children from the moment we got together, but waited until I had a job with decent maternity leave and maternity pay, to ensure we could give our family the best start. It made us VERY broody 3 years ago when my younger sister (who was 28 at the time) announced she was expecting her first.... but here we are now, WTT for baby #2! :happydance:

I think the most difficult bit for us is being 3,500 miles away from family - I'm from Canada, and everyone dear to us lives over there, except for hubby's older brother. So "family time" is limited to the rare occasions we get to Toronto or they get here to the UK, as well as daily on the webcam and microphone. At least Alyssa gets to recognize her grandparents' faces and voices that way! Fingers crossed all goes to plan and we get there for a month over the Christmas and New Year's holidays!


----------



## SpecialK

Hi there...I just returned to WTT. I was in TTC for the last 3 months but was unsuccessful. 

I turned 30 in March. Hubby is 29. We just got married on July 4. I'm back in WTT because hubby left yesterday for police training. He will be away until January 2010 so it will be over 5 months apart and in WTT.

We are both very broody and had hoped it would happen for us before he left. But sadly it did not and we'll start trying again as soon as we reunite!!

Excited about having the 30s 'club' in WTT!!


----------



## calm

What's great about having a 30's club is: 

- You know that there are loads of others like you in the 30's and WTT ( I don't mean misery likes company)
- People in their 20's can look over at this post and think: gosh I am so young, even if I don't get pregnant in my 20's I could always be part of that cool club.

Positive stories/statistics of the day:

-My husband's uncle (52) and his partner (40) have had their first this year, now 5months. She just NTNP for 9 months and there she came. She had a great pregnancy, great birth, great post natal, and a lovely healthy baby (and she smoked through pregnancy, before and after)

- My workmake at 35 after 5 years was very depressed as she couldn't get pregnant and keep a sticky bean (She had loads of different problems like killer cells, very difficult for her to get pregnant etc). She told me she had left it too long. She now has 3 children. (2 her biological children). She got pregnant with number 2 when she stopping stressing about it all

- My aunt got pregnant with number 2 at 38 and number 3 at 43.

- Most of my friends have had children at some point in their 30's


----------



## calm

Welcome new member SpecialK (I am going to eat you uppp), sorry your hubby is away, you can concentrate this time on getting super positive and becoming a sex goddess. x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

To add to your positive statistics, calm:

I fell pregnant with Alyssa at the age of almost 32 in our first month of trying :)


----------



## calm

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi girls! :hi: So great to have a place for us all.
> 
> I'm Anna. I turned 33 last week, and have been married to my wonderful hubby for almost 10 years now. We had our first child, Alyssa, in February this year - so I was the ripe old age of 32. I felt a bit bad every time I would read about a 20-something saying she felt "too old". We're hoping to be TTC in June/July of 2010, so if we get pregnant straight away (which we were fortunate enough to have happen with Alyssa) then baby #2 would be due in February or March of 2011, giving us a 2 year age gap between children.
> 
> I'm due to finish my maternity leave in 3 weeks' time, and go back to my full time job as a mortgage advisor for a major national bank. I'm dreading this, but keep reminding myself that Alyssa will be home with her daddy all day, every day. This is a decision that hubby and I made; I would work, and he would be a stay-at-home dad. Works for us. I am feeling VERY sad about going out to work again though; I wish the 3 of us could just stay at home together all the time... unfortunately, we haven't yet won the lottery :cry:
> 
> We wanted children from the moment we got together, but waited until I had a job with decent maternity leave and maternity pay, to ensure we could give our family the best start. It made us VERY broody 3 years ago when my younger sister (who was 28 at the time) announced she was expecting her first.... but here we are now, WTT for baby #2! :happydance:
> 
> I think the most difficult bit for us is being 3,500 miles away from family - I'm from Canada, and everyone dear to us lives over there, except for hubby's older brother. So "family time" is limited to the rare occasions we get to Toronto or they get here to the UK, as well as daily on the webcam and microphone. At least Alyssa gets to recognize her grandparents' faces and voices that way! Fingers crossed all goes to plan and we get there for a month over the Christmas and New Year's holidays!

She is so lovely your Alyssa! Sorry your family are far away, its the same with my parents, they are on the other end of Spain and I do miss them.On what you said before, I once read a girl of 19 saying she was getting too old, rather not read threads like that again, very depressing. Lovely to have you here as you have had you first in your 30's and WTT also in thirties. take care xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thanks Calm. It's so lovely to have a group like this to belong to - to make friends of around the same age and same stage in life - to be there to cheer each other on! :)


----------



## calm

Yeps I agree. The best thing about grouping by age is that in the end, we realize, that age is not an issue. People get pregnant at all ages, and others don't get pregnant (at any age younger or older). But we do have a lot more in common, and we can fight that taboo that comes if we reach over 35 and are WTT of being "Older Mother". It will be great to write and know the others really understand where we are coming from.

I was reading TTC the other day, and someone said that they were despairing from not getting pregnant, she was very young and she said, just imagine how I would feel if I was 30! (They are the threads we had better keep away from gosh!). PMA is everything, usually people don't mean to be hurtful to whoever might be reading them, they just don't think. Anyway, turned into a bit of a rant now. Take care all x


----------



## Loz75

Yay - over 30s! Hi, I'm Lorraine, 33 yrs. I have lovely Emma. OH and I have been married 3 years, together 5 yrs. We miscarried a LO in Feb 07, then fell pregnant with Emm in July 07. TTC in Jan next year. I do think it's funny when other girls are worried about being too old when they're in their 20s! I'm glad I concentrated on my career, finding the right bloke, having some nice holidays, getting a house sorted and having some freedom before TTC. x


----------



## calm

I was the same, career and everything. I wouldn't have minded at all being a mum in my 20's, so I do of course respect it, Its just the bit about them feeling too old that gets me (and makes me feel stressed I suppose)


----------



## amberlindsay7

Hi everyone

(yay from me too for the 30+ WTT group) )

I'm new to this site (found it yesterday) and have been feeling ever so broody for the past few years, but especially since I turned 30 in December - so its great to find all of you lovely people on here with similar thoughts and anxieties.

I've been with my OH since we were both 18 and our 'plan' was to buy a house, OH to get a new job, me to get a pay rise and then we could seriously start planning our family...well I got the pay rise in May, we bought the house in June and OH started his new job last week - just need to sit down and discuss our situation now (I.e. whether we want to take the plunge very soon or do it the traditional way and get married first).

My heart wants to go with the second option because I'm old fashioned; which is kind of why I joined this group...I was getting worried that if we got married first then I would be leaving it too late etc - but it's really cheered me up seeing so many over 30s who are WTT or TTC (and stories of those that have) - I now know if we leave it another 12-18 months or so; it's not all doom and gloom (as so many people would have you believe) )))

Amberlindsay xx


PS: Thanks for the other post telling me what a journal is...don't think I'm quite ready for one yet; but I'm sure that'll change once I read everyone elses )


----------



## amberlindsay7

Hi everyone

(yay from me too for the 30+ WTT group) :happydance:

I'm new to this site (found it yesterday) and have been feeling ever so broody for the past few years, but especially since I turned 30 in December - so its great to find all of you lovely people on here with similar thoughts and anxieties.

I've been with my OH since we were both 18 and our 'plan' was to buy a house, OH to get a new job, me to get a pay rise and then we could seriously start planning our family...well I got the pay rise in May, we bought the house in June and OH started his new job last week - just need to sit down and discuss our situation now (I.e. whether we want to take the plunge very soon or do it the traditional way and get married first).

My heart wants to go with the second option because I'm old fashioned; which is kind of why I joined this group...I was getting worried that if we got married first then I would be leaving it too late etc - but it's really cheered me up seeing so many over 30s who are WTT or TTC (and stories of those that have) - I now know if we leave it another 12-18 months or so; it's not all doom and gloom (as so many people would have you believe) )))

Amberlindsay xx


PS: Thanks for the other post telling me what a journal is...don't think I'm quite ready for one yet; but I'm sure that'll change once I read everyone elses )


----------



## calm

Thanked you twice amberlindsay7 haha, didn't want to leave you clon post without it. x Sounds like you are a ripe plum just ready for TTC. And no, if you waited a bit more, it would not be the end of the world. You just have to be ready and happy, everything else will flow. x


----------



## goddess25

Ok here goes..

I am 35 and had my first baby in Feb this year, for those of you needing PMA like annabanana i got pg on my first cycle. I joined fertility friend and kinda studied how my body worked and observed my cycle as i never really noticed much before, I have PCOS so I have a long cycle but thankfully pretty regular. I am WTT till Feb 2010 for my second baby. SImilar again to annabanana i am from Scotland, living in Canada and we dont have any family here so regularly do the webcam thing with the grandparents, hoping to get back to Scotland for 1st birthday.

I am on maternity leave its awesome not due back till next year which is great, getting a little stressed out about childcare but lets not think about that.

It is great to have this thread with like minded people, i think i might be the oldest one here so far. Good luck to us all.


----------



## calm

Lovely to have you here in our club goddess25, in love with Euan :)

It is very positive to read your experience. I wasn't going to do all that charting and temping etc at first, did you NTNP at all, or did you go straight on with the fertility friend page? (I was liking the option of , should I go from NTNP to TTC, peeing on a clearblue ovulation thingy and getting a smiley face), all that temping seems stressful and hard work, please tell. xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi goddess25 - I'm so jealous! Where in Canada are you living? I'm homesick now :rofl: Euan is utterly gorgeous - he's only 3 days younger than Alyssa, so you and I really are in very similar situations :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:dohh: Nevermind goddess25 - I've just looked properly and seen you're in Vancouver. Silly me :rofl:


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

I've enjoyed reading about how all of you came to be in this position. Well I have a bit of a novel...Not typically this wordy but here goes.

Me and DH started ttc for 2 months beginning at the end of May after getting married on 4/4/09 and now here we are, wtt. We got married and me, being 31 and slightly paranoid about all things, wanted to jump right into the baby making, terrified it may take us 2 years to get pg. I was on bcp for 11 yrs so this added to my fears. I was literally a crazy lady during that 2 months, my poor poor hubby. He wants it but he was okay with waiting a bit. 

So how did this obsessively-trying-to-get-preggers girl end up in the wtt you may ask. Well things have a funny way of sorting themselves out now don't they. You see I had been planning our wedding for a year so the fact that I was dreadfully miserable with my job didn't slap me in the face until after we got back from the honeymoon and I had to go back to work. I was more miserable then ever. I could barely fake a smile and I am normally a very happy smiley type person. So then I threw myself into the baby making. Then a couple of realizations just hit me out of the blue one fine day not too long ago (like last week). #1 WTF you need to get a new career. #2 This is not fair to you, hubby or future baby if you are miserable #3 Wow you have not fulfilled your own dreams or potential with your career, time to hold off on the baby. GULP. 

Now this was a very hard pill to swallow for someone who wants a baby more than anything right now. I was heartbroken but at the same time determined with new vigor to get a new career. I have a great contact who is going to help me get my foot in the door of the industry I want to get in. I'm really hoping I can get a job soon and start ttc again within 6 months. 

So here's to enjoying some more freedom with my hubby, landing a great job and preparing my body by eating right and working out.


----------



## Rhiana79

Hi ladies,

I'm Rhiana, I turned 30 in January my hubby has just turned 40. We're TTC in December 09.

We've been together almost 10 years, married almost a year. I MC'd when I was 24 and we realised at the time that although we were devastated we weren't ready.

But now we're more ready than ever. We've decided to wait until December so we can get some money behind us and it also allows me another 4 months to lose some weight. I've lost 3st so far and have about 2 more stone to lose.

Look forward to getting to know you all

xxxx


----------



## butterbaby76

Hiya i am 32 and i have been married to Lee for nearly 9 years aug we have 3 lovely children 16,11 and 9 so why are we trying again WHY NOT yes theres a big gap but its sumthing i knew would happen to me id get into my 30's and feel the need again and i have lol, the reason we are waiting is becos i have a mirena coil fitted thats been mising in action !! as of May it has been located and i am now awaiting to once again be referred to have it removed possibly by key hole surgery !!:wacko: so as soon as its been whipped out il be moving over to ttc xx:kiss:


----------



## Norris

Hi All

(yay from me too for the 30+ WTT group) :happydance:

I'm 31 just July birthday.

I have been with my H for 11 years married for nearly 4.

I always thought we wouldn't have children but last year in May on holiday in Italy I met a little girl that changed my mind and bang the clock started ticking! Now I want one more than anything!

After 2 months I got to tell my H after I had got it all clear in my head! He thought July 2010 for TTC but he is really coming round to the idea and thought after christmas this year. But now he is really coming round to the idea and saying maybe this year.

He is even talking about when we have a baby :happydance: and his plans for the house.

So now I am popping my pills and waiting.....

That's my story

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi everyone -I am new to this all too
I am 36, have been with my OH for 10 years and we have 3 children - 15y.o,12y.o and 7y.o.
Always thought I'd be done by the time I reached 30 haha- this has really taken me by suprise - my intense broodiness -I wannabubba#4 

Anyway not great timing, with my new job but in a few months hopefully i'll be over at TTC too 
Nice to 'talk' or 'listen' to others about everything, speak to you all soon.
Good luck and have fun practicing lol


----------



## calm

Welcome to all new members!

carriecinaz, its great that you are sorting your life out, in your case your job, before TTC. It's so much more sensible, just because we are in our 30's doesn't mean we have to jump into trying like madwomen, its important to be happy and to have addressed outstanding issues. I hope you get a job you like and you can soon get down to it.x


Rhiana79, great you are TTC in Dec, there a few members here that are going to the same month so you wil have some TTC buddies. Great about the weight loss, I have lost 20 kilos myself, and want to lose 6 more x

butterbaby76, many would think that now you children are getting older you are glutton for punishment to be starting all over again, but we are not them. You are still very young and I think its lovely you want another LO. Have you saved things from your other children? x

Welcome Norris, must have been a very special little girl the one in italy :winkwink: Really glad you have joined us x

wannabubba#4, lovely to read you here. you are butterbaby76 have a lot in common don't you, you would be great WTT/TTC buddies, really looking forward to reading, hope the new jobs allows you to soon get down to action x

Hugs to all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Everyone! It's wonderful to see so many of us coming together and chatting - I'm loving it :)


----------



## calm

AnnaBanana9 said:


> :hi: Everyone! It's wonderful to see so many of us coming together and chatting - I'm loving it :)

Yeah, it is lovely, and hard to believe there were so many of us and I didn't know. xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I know what you mean! I can't believe there are so many of us.... so lovely to know :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

calm said:


> BAsically what happened was I accidently got pg in march 07 had a m/c. Prior to this i did not want babies period. It wasn't for me. Once I had the m/c it got me thinking about things. although had not made the decision to have a family. In Oct 07 I woke up one morning and my waking thought was I have to have a baby. I kept it to myself for a few weeks to make sure the feeling didn't go away as i was always anti babies (can you imagine :) anyway brought up the subject with husband and we decided to go for it. We agreed to start trying in May 08.. i had holidays booked and various other things. While WTT i thought i would try and understand my body so for 3 months did the fertility friend thing temps, looking at discharge to just get to know the signs of when i was ovulating. I have PCOS and had never really noticed any of these things before. Up until May I was still using condoms. In our first cycle trying i didn't use fertility friend just the signs that i had learned and pretty much just after my period finished, i had sex every 2 days for 2 weeks and managed to conceive.
> I know i was very lucky but i wanted to learn about my body first just so i could recognise signs of ovulation i was clueless before.


----------



## eclipse

Hi all, this is a great thread! I turn 34 in two weeks on the 10th of August and have a 2 1/2 year old son. I am slightly nervous about the process as I've had a mmc in the past which is when I decided I even wanted kids, sort of like goddess25...never wanted them before that pregnancy. Liam is such a joy but I think I'm finally ready. DH is still in the works, but this is apparently my last pack of pills so I guess next month is go time! :D


----------



## calm

goddess25 said:


> calm said:
> 
> 
> BAsically what happened was I accidently got pg in march 07 had a m/c. Prior to this i did not want babies period. It wasn't for me. Once I had the m/c it got me thinking about things. although had not made the decision to have a family. In Oct 07 I woke up one morning and my waking thought was I have to have a baby. I kept it to myself for a few weeks to make sure the feeling didn't go away as i was always anti babies (can you imagine :) anyway brought up the subject with husband and we decided to go for it. We agreed to start trying in May 08.. i had holidays booked and various other things. While WTT i thought i would try and understand my body so for 3 months did the fertility friend thing temps, looking at discharge to just get to know the signs of when i was ovulating. I have PCOS and had never really noticed any of these things before. Up until May I was still using condoms. In our first cycle trying i didn't use fertility friend just the signs that i had learned and pretty much just after my period finished, i had sex every 2 days for 2 weeks and managed to conceive.
> I know i was very lucky but i wanted to learn about my body first just so i could recognise signs of ovulation i was clueless before.
> 
> Gosh thanks for all that info. I do think that all I will do is track periods at first, and really try to forget about the whole thing, just making sure we get plenty BD. However, who knows, I might be going mad temping and all sorts after 2 days. LOLClick to expand...


----------



## calm

Welcome eclipse! Your Liam looks gorgeous! Such a cute pic. Sounds like you won't be in the WTT club for long! x


----------



## eclipse

Thanks calm! :) And thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi there eclipse! :hi:


----------



## Elphaba

Wow - I miss a day on the forum and this thread has got big - it's great :happydance:

It's so nice to hear the positive stories from those of you who already have a child (or more than one). My mum got pregnant with me at 37 and as I was an accident I think we can call it equivalent of 'first month of trying'! Also my sis got pregnant first month at the age of 35.

I'm not sure yet whether we will go down the route of NTNP or the full on temping, OPKs etc. Problem is both DH and I tend to suffer from low libido so I'm worried we won't get much BD'ing in compared to most people. For that reason I'm even more torn - charting would mean we could time those few occasions to be at the 'right time' but on the other hand I think that NTNP would take the pressure off. Thinking "quick, I'm ovulating, we need to get it in today or else!" might just be too much pressure. I'm currently thinking I might track my cycles in the months running up to TTC to give me a rough idea of when in my cycle I ovulate but then once we actually start TTC, not stress about doing it as it will put too much pressure on us.

Sorry went off on a bit of a ramble then didn't I?!

K x


----------



## shambaby

Hello, mind if I join in? 

I'm 31 and although, like eclipse, I am on my last pack of pills I will probably not want to venture too much into the ttc section. I have had a peek in there and it seems there is a lot of obsessing about temping, charting, opks and poas every 5 minutes and i don't think i could handle the pressure!!!! i suppose from what i've read we would be considered to be ntnp, although the aim is most definitely to have a :baby: and i will be noting my cycle and figuring out roughly when i ov that way. and hubby is very pleased that this approach means we must :sex: very regularly!!!

I am beginning to get very nervous about the idea of getting pregnant and having a baby - not so much the pregnancy and birth, but the overwhelming changes to our lives. this feels a bit odd to me, because having babies is the only thing i have always been sure i wanted to do. guess reality is hitting. i am VERY excited, though, and can't wait to start growing a little person inside me. it's mind boggling, really.

we have been wtt mainly for financial reasons - we got married last year (anniversary in 1 1/2 weeks :happydance: ) and originally planned to start ttc straight away, but as the time got closer we realised that, with the added pressure of paying for the wedding, we just couldn't get things straightened out in time. now we are there, or close enough, and the waiting is almost over - feels like it has been such a long time.

sorry for rambling on so long - it's good to talk, as they say, and noone knows we are planning to ttc (although plenty of people keep asking 'aren't you pregnant yet? grr!) so it's really great to have people on here in similar situations


----------



## poppy

Hey girls and thanks to Calm for creating this group!

I am Paula aka Poppy! I am 31 years old and have a nine month old baby boy called Tristan. 

I am a secondary school teacher but am on maternity leave at the moment. As I have moved down to Edinburgh (from Aberdeen) with my hubbie's job, I will have to go on the dreaded supply list for teaching after the summer hols.

Like a lot of you, I am genuinely shocked at the amount of people who think ttc in your late 20s or early 30s is old - I just thought that it was getting more and more the norm these days - especially, since a lot of women go through further education and a career before settling down. 

I have been a member of B&B since September 2007 and started ttc then. The support you get on this site is great. I got pregnant in November 2007, but unfortunately miscarried early on. I had one month's break and fell pregnant the first cycle trying in January 2008 - nine months later, along came my beautiful son Tristan. So another positive ttc in your 30s story.

I am not sure when we are going to ttc number 2 yet, but hopefully within the next year or so. I am excited and a bit nervous about it - you hear of people easily concieving one baby and then taking ages for the next. So, I worry a bit about that. However, I am really excited about the prospect of another baby to add to our family.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi shambaby and Paula! :hi:

shambaby - we did exactly that when trying to have Alyssa; the thought of charting, temps, OPKs and the rest bamboozles me and feels like pressure to me. You could say that our approach was much more the NTNP style, although the aim was very much to get pregnant and I did know roughly when I was ov.

Paula - Tristan is utterly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Quartz

Hello can I join? I am nearly 31 and have just had my first little one who is nearly 5 months old. Am WTT for the second but will not be until early 2011 at the earliest! in terms of positive stories in my antenatal class there were 5 of us over 30 (of which I am the youngest) and the longest it took was 7 months to get pregnant.Two took a month one who was 37 and one who had twins!

Goddess25 I am also on maternity leave and stressing about going back to work


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Quartz! :hi: Your LO is so beautiful :)

I'm going back to work in just over 2 weeks, and am getting really teary and stressed thinking about it :cry:


----------



## calm

Hello Quartz, I love your name, I am a big quartz fan! Your input is really positive, great to read, welcome ! xxx gosh your LO is lovely!!!!!


----------



## amberlindsay7

Wow - I can't believe how many people have posted on here since I last logged on either. Its great to hear everyones stories and even better knowing they're all from women that were born earlier than the 80s!:thumbup:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Yes - we're children of the 70s and PROUD! :yipee:


----------



## Quartz

AnnaBanana9 - your LO is so cute! I know what you mean about the lottery I play every week in the hope that we win enough so that I dont have to go back to work but we dont even get a £10 from it!

Calm - I love Quartz to although the nickname stuck at school from my surname which began with Q. Although I changed my name when I got married.

And the 70s are the best


----------



## Hobnob

amberlindsay7 said:


> Wow - I can't believe how many people have posted on here since I last logged on either. Its great to hear everyones stories and even better knowing they're all from women that were born earlier than the 80s!:thumbup:

Yay! Thank god for somewhere I can feel 'normal' as yet again (on another forum I might add) I've read about someone saying that she wants to get pg before she gets into her thirties as she thinks she'll have left it too late then! :nope:


----------



## Tiff

:hi: Can I join?

Not sure if I belong in here... I'm 30, my little girl Claire is 7 months :cloud9:

We're definitely WTT, but not sure if we do want more kids in the future. I got fitted with an IUD so we're definitely waiting at least 5 years or so. I've always maintained that I want one child out of diapers before I tackle the next one! :rofl:

Anyways, not sure if I 'qualify' as our WTT is very, very long. :)


----------



## calm

Of course you qualify Tyff, the WTT can be as long as you want, and claire is so cute, I love her pink hatty 

And yes Hobnob, I get a bit tired of reading women say that when you are not longer 20 something you are old, past it, too late to try, gosh! ( I know not all say this, but some do, and it gets on my t*ts. xxx)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Tyff! :hi: Course you qualify - welcome aboard! :) Claire is soooooo beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Tiff

Thanks!

It IS also nice to have a group of people my age-ish to talk to. Not that any of the younger ladies on here aren't as nice! Sometimes I feel like such an old 'coot' at times reading some of the posts... :blush:


----------



## eclipse

Woo hoo! Old coots! LOL 

Started my period today....supposedly last pack of pills done...however Chris hasn't given me an answer if we are going forward or not. Wonder if I should remind him that we made this plan months ago (already mentioned it a few weeks ago again) or just not get it refilled. What do you think girls? I don't want to deceive him, but he is sick right now and cranky. LOL I'm not getting any younger over here and frankly I'm tired of my boobs hurting every month and giving me false ninja hope (I had a previous pregnancy while on the pill, that ended in a mmc)....ok. Shutting up now.


----------



## CurlyCasper

Love, love, love this thread!

Salutations! I'm Curly, turned 30 in January and while babies had been on my mind, I had a turning point a couple of months ago when a plan to buy a new house fell through.

We married in May 2007, and we wanted to make sure everything was in order before babies. I got a really good new job over a year ago and DH became a fireman a few months later. So, a few months later, we've got more cash coming in: so what do we do? No, not TTC. we go hunting for a brand new house in the middle of the credit crunch - crazy! So when I fell through, I looked at the sums, contemplated how we'd have doubled mortage etc and decided I'd rather use that money for maternity leave. So I was a whirlwind in the front door that evening and proclaimed to DH "I don't want a house, I want a baby!" to which he replied "Okay then.... Seriously, if you want to, let's go for it". I'd been all ready for objections! :happydance:

But it's not that simple when you've been on the pill for 13 years and arthritis medication for longer. So we're on a three month wait to clear the system out and in late Sept/early October we're off - wooo hoooo!

So great to see so many people in similar situations. Can't wait to follow this through with you all. :hugs:

Oh, a bit late in my post to ask, but can I join? :)


----------



## Hobnob

CurlyCasper said:


> Love, love, love this thread!
> 
> Salutations! I'm Curly, turned 30 in January and while babies had been on my mind, I had a turning point a couple of months ago when a plan to buy a new house fell through.
> 
> We married in May 2007, and we wanted to make sure everything was in order before babies. I got a really good new job over a year ago and DH became a fireman a few months later. So, a few months later, we've got more cash coming in: so what do we do? No, not TTC. we go hunting for a brand new house in the middle of the credit crunch - crazy! So when I fell through, I looked at the sums, contemplated how we'd have doubled mortage etc and decided I'd rather use that money for maternity leave. So I was a whirlwind in the front door that evening and proclaimed to DH "I don't want a house, I want a baby!" to which he replied "Okay then.... Seriously, if you want to, let's go for it". I'd been all ready for objections! :happydance:
> 
> But it's not that simple when you've been on the pill for 13 years and arthritis medication for longer. So we're on a three month wait to clear the system out and in late Sept/early October we're off - wooo hoooo!
> 
> So great to see so many people in similar situations. Can't wait to follow this through with you all. :hugs:
> 
> Oh, a bit late in my post to ask, but can I join? :)

Hey Curly! :)

Nice to see you in here! Of course you can join in hunny. Not long to go for you now then. Have you come off the pill already then ?


----------



## calm

I am taking some time out from the Internet, have a lot to concentrate on to be able to start in the future my TTC path. Hope the club goes on, the stories are lovely and more so the people that tell them, giving hope and positive vibes to all of us in our 30's waiting to try. Take care all x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Curly, and welcome to the club! :hi:

Calm, you take care - we'll miss you! :hugs:


----------



## Elphaba

Take care, Calm! Hope to see you around soon.

K x


----------



## Mandarin3

We fell pregnant in the first month of trying, when I was 34. I'm now 35 and due in September, feeling great!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Mandarin3 and welcome to the club! :hi: 

I am SO loving finding so many in the same age group as me.... it feels great! :)


----------



## Hobnob

calm said:


> I am taking some time out from the Internet, have a lot to concentrate on to be able to start in the future my TTC path. Hope the club goes on, the stories are lovely and more so the people that tell them, giving hope and positive vibes to all of us in our 30's waiting to try. Take care all x

You take care too Calm.

You know where we are if you need us

xxx


----------



## Tiff

Good luck Calm! Keep us updated from time to time?


----------



## goddess25

wow its been 2 days since i last logged in. tonnes of posts since then, welcome girls, its great to have this thread just dedicated to us over 30s bunch. I was feeling like a right old mum now i know that there are lots of us out there so its great!


----------



## Belgiansunset

Hi ladies, just been away for a week and suddenly the club's gone huge! It's great to see so many of us in the same boat. Just to tell you a bit about me...

I'll be 31 a week today! OH is 36 and we've been together 6 and a half years. Not married. I was ready for a baby before him and he took some convincing but finally agreed we can start trying in November. Ever since we agreed on a date I've been a bit nervous about the whole thing but he seems to have warmed to it. A couple of our friends have babies/are pregnant and he's able to see that it doesn't mean your life is over!

3 months till we start TTC so we're on vitamins and trying to eat more healthily. We're going away for a lovely 2 week holiday in October, to make the most of it still being just us and get nice and chilled out ready for the baby making!

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## calm

I am still very out, but a quick hi to all members, lovely to read you all and your stories


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: You take good care of yourself Calm - we miss you.


----------



## calm

take care all xxx


----------



## calm

hugs


----------



## dan-o

Oooh! Can I join? :D

I'm 32 & WTT. 
I was TTC last year (took 7 years to finally convince OH, lol!)
I fell pregnant in January 2009 but lost the baby at 12 weeks, I then went on to develop 'persistent gestational trophoblastic disease' which required chemotherapy treatment. 
It's gone well & I should officially be in remission at the end of September :yipee:

Not sure when we will try again yet, I think by the doctors rules after xmas should be OK :)

Hope to meet you all soon xxx


----------



## calm

OF COURSE dan-o, anyone over 29 are welcome. I am not around much, but plenty are, good luck with everything, christmas is a time for many of us xxx


----------



## Norris

Hi Girls

what do you think - my H says we will TTC in a few months - what do you take that to be - September, December?

Help!

xxxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hi there dan-o! Welcome aboard! So glad to hear your treatment is going well... can't wait to hear that you're officially in remission! :yipee:
xx


----------



## calm

Norris said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> what do you think - my H says we will TTC in a few months - what do you take that to be - September, December?
> 
> Help!
> 
> xxxx

Ask him for a number of months, and then ask for a written copy of his statement, men can be so bloody vague! Sounds like your TTC time is very near :happydance:


----------



## CurlyCasper

Hi all, 

Nice to meet you and thanks for the welcomes. Dan-o, I hope you get your remission when you want. 

I must apologise if I come across rude at times - I've not picked up the thanking etiquette properly yet and keep failing to do so! :dohh:

My TTC date might now be Nov because I've been called back to the GP after a rubella blood test, so think I might need to immunised. As it's a live vaccine, we'll have to wait before TTC so it does not infect the baby. From other forums, it seems some GPs say one month and some say three - and that could push us into November :nope:

Just found out SIL is due April with her second - so both delighted and a bit jealous!

Calm, I barely met you on here, but good on you for taking the time to get things sorted. Hope to welcome you back soon and follow your adventures in baby making. 

xxx:hugs:


----------



## calm

Welcome CurlyCasper, had to welcome you before I go on an Internet Diet and detox a bit from so much surfing! Good to be checking all those things like rubella and what not before hand, I had the tests not long ago too, was gutted I hadn't had that toxicowhatsit, so sure I would as I have been around cats all my life (that would eat gory bits of raw meat). Your TTC time is really near! xxx take care


----------



## Norris

good luck Dan-O!!!

Hope all goes well for you

xxxxx


----------



## Belgiansunset

Norris said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> what do you think - my H says we will TTC in a few months - what do you take that to be - September, December?
> 
> Help!
> 
> xxxx

That's slightly more specific than the response I got every time I asked ("soon...")

I finally had to get him to a restaurant (no risk of a row!) and force him once and for all to set a date. Worked though!


----------



## amberlindsay7

Hi everyone,

Dan-O; that's great news that you're in remission :happydance: - I hope it all goes well for you after Christmas.

So I just wanted to tell everyone my good news (well kind of good news).

I'm a very happy bunny today because I finally had 'the chat' with my boyfriend - we've been together 12 years and it's the first time we've actually sat down and discussed timeframes for marriage and babies etc... To my surprise he was quite at ease about it all (he's usually not very good at talking about serious stuff).

So at ease in fact that that he has said I ought to find out about maternity pay and work out how we will cope financially and practically etc; so we are now setting some goals such as paying off minor debts, sorting out pensions and me losing a bit of weight! (I've also made clear my traditional feelings that we should be married before having a family and he said don't worry about that...implying that it's not far of anyway!):cloud9:

I am sooo excited and wanted to share my good vibes with all you girlies out there:hugs:


----------



## calm

amberlindsay7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Dan-O; that's great news that you're in remission :happydance: - I hope it all goes well for you after Christmas.
> 
> So I just wanted to tell everyone my good news (well kind of good news).
> 
> I'm a very happy bunny today because I finally had 'the chat' with my boyfriend - we've been together 12 years and it's the first time we've actually sat down and discussed timeframes for marriage and babies etc... To my surprise he was quite at ease about it all (he's usually not very good at talking about serious stuff).
> 
> So at ease in fact that that he has said I ought to find out about maternity pay and work out how we will cope financially and practically etc; so we are now setting some goals such as paying off minor debts, sorting out pensions and me losing a bit of weight! (I've also made clear my traditional feelings that we should be married before having a family and he said don't worry about that...implying that it's not far of anyway!):cloud9:
> 
> I am sooo excited and wanted to share my good vibes with all you girlies out there:hugs:

That sounds great and very positive, way to go :thumbup:


----------



## amberlindsay7

Thanks Calm - I'm sooo happy and wanted to tell everyone; but thought I'd best keep it anonymous for now...not sure if I'm ready for the wave of questions and advice that comes with telling the family these things ;-))

Good luck on your path to TTC - hope it's all going well :thumbup:

Well I'm off to bed; who knew sitting on your laptop for 2 hours could be so tiring lol...:sleep: night everyone who's online!


----------



## calm

Night amberlindsay7! :D xxx


----------



## poppy

Hey Girls!

How are you all doing tonight? Welcome to all the new members of our team!

xxx


----------



## shambaby

hi poppy, and everyone else online :hi:

i'm feeling very excited, and a bit nervous too - only 5 more bcp's!!! :happydance:

how about you? hope all is well?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi girls! :hi: Hope you're all well.

I'm feeling down - I go back to work after mat leave on the 17th - so only 10 days left at home :cry:


----------



## codegirl

I'm a bit late joining, hope it's ok...

I'm 36, 37 next month. Had my first baby in January and am WTT for #2. Hopefully next year. Need to have them close enough that I don't get too old ;) and far enough apart that I qualify for mat leave again :)

Not sure what else to tell you, except that I'm glad we have a spot to share.

Thanks for starting the club!


----------



## calm

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi girls! :hi: Hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm feeling down - I go back to work after mat leave on the 17th - so only 10 days left at home :cry:

Don't get down,you will spoil the days you have! xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## calm

shambaby uuu, nearly TTC for you then! xxx


----------



## calm

codegirl loved to read you, its great for it to be so normal for a woman to have a child at 36 and casually waiting to try for number 2. Thats what our 30's club is all about xxx


----------



## calm

Ever get the feeling that there is a "get pregnant after 30" phobia? I read so many that say, "don't want kids after 30". Gosh!


----------



## codegirl

calm said:


> codegirl loved to read you, its great for it to be so normal for a woman to have a child at 36 and casually waiting to try for number 2. Thats what our 30's club is all about xxx

Thanks for the welcome... just one quick correction, I turn 37 THIS MONTH... eeek!!! :sad2:



calm said:


> Ever get the feeling that there is a "get pregnant after 30" phobia? I read so many that say, "don't want kids after 30". Gosh!

Too many of those, they drive me crazy.... like you get some disease at 30 that makes having a baby a bad thing. I actually can't imagine doing this in my 20s :winkwink:


----------



## Norris

Belgiansunset said:


> Norris said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> what do you think - my H says we will TTC in a few months - what do you take that to be - September, December?
> 
> Help!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> That's slightly more specific than the response I got every time I asked ("soon...")
> 
> I finally had to get him to a restaurant (no risk of a row!) and force him once and for all to set a date. Worked though!Click to expand...

Great news Belgiansunset!

:happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi codegirl! :hi: Welcome aboard - it's great to have this corner to chat in :)

Calm, you're right - I have to just make the most of the 10 days of mat leave I have left.... oh well, we're WTT for #2 (probably this time next year) so I'll hopefully be back on mat leave soon enough! :rofl:


----------



## shambaby

calm said:


> shambaby uuu, nearly TTC for you then! xxx

yay, can't wait! :happydance:

getting a bit nervous now, though, and suddenly feel really unprepared, even though it seems like i've been waiting so long. it's our first wedding anniversary tomorrow as well, so really looking forward to that.

i'm so happy :happydance:

hope everyone else is well?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Awww happy anniversary shambaby!! :hugs:
x


----------



## Missy

Hi,
I hope I'm not too old to join!!! LOL
I had first baby at 20. I had #2 8 weeks ago at 41 and I am WTT for #3!! Yayyyy for 'late motherhood' I say :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Missy :hi: and welcome to the club! What a beauty your LO is!


----------



## Belgiansunset

Hi girls! Its my 31st birthday today! And one day closer to TTC, always a good thing. OH is in the kitchen making me dinner as we speak, bless him. Just wondering if any of you have been tracking your cycles in preparation, and whether you've found anything unexpected? I've been doing mine for a few months now and all seems normal although my cycle length varies from 30 to 34 days. This month I'm on day 39 & still counting! I quite like the charting, & knowing what to expect from one day to the next.


----------



## calm

Belgiansunset said:


> Hi girls! Its my 31st birthday today! And one day closer to TTC, always a good thing. OH is in the kitchen making me dinner as we speak, bless him. Just wondering if any of you have been tracking your cycles in preparation, and whether you've found anything unexpected? I've been doing mine for a few months now and all seems normal although my cycle length varies from 30 to 34 days. This month I'm on day 39 & still counting! I quite like the charting, & knowing what to expect from one day to the next.

Hello, happy birthday!!!! :cake:

I have been tracking and usually have been very happy with the results. I have a calender program called cycle and the day it predicts my period to come, it usually does, bang on day 29. :happydance: (except once when the cycle was longer 6 months back). I seem to get ovulation pains the day the program predicts I should be ovulating, but I can't know for sure, maybe one month I will try with the clearblue ovulation thingy (the one that gives you a smiley face). The only weird thing, this month I had a bit of pink blood 1 day after my period had stopped.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Happy birthday Belgiansunset! :cake: Hope you're having a lovely day!


----------



## magicvw

:hi: Hello everyone! I'm wtt no.3 and I'm 35 for the next 5 days!
We are wtt because we've only just had no.2, but I am sooooo broody and can hear that clock ticking loudly. It took me 10 months to conceive no.1, and 17 months for no.2, so I don't want to leave it too long in trying for no.3 as time is not on our side :( 

Apart from the rather large problem of not actually being able to face :sex: since I had a gazillion of lady garden stitches after Ed's birth, we are also wtt because we live in a 2-bed flat and our car is too small to take 3 car seats. So we need to get some cash together to be able to move house (we're renting) and buy another car. We run our own business, so we're not looking at "saving up", exactly, more like "making the business more profitable" which is annoyingly vague and not exactly made any the easier by me staying at home putting my feet up every day (DH's words). :rofl: Anyway, enough rambling! Looking forward to getting to know the rest of you in here!

:D


----------



## calm

Welcome to the 30's WTT club magicvw!


----------



## magicvw

Thanks Calm! Whereabouts in Spain are you and are you Spanish?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi magicvw :hi: and welcome aboard! Love your avatar - you LOs are gorgeous :)


----------



## calm

Hiya Magic, I am half Spanish half English, and have lived in both places, but more in Spain :D I live in madrid, but not in the busy area. what about you?


----------



## magicvw

I'm English but live in Bulgaria. I lived in Portugal for 2 years and we went to Madrid once for a weekend trip, and that's where dh proposed to me - outside the Royal Palace! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## calm

magicvw said:


> I'm English but live in Bulgaria. I lived in Portugal for 2 years and we went to Madrid once for a weekend trip, and that's where dh proposed to me - outside the Royal Palace! :cloud9: xxx

uuu Romantic! :blush:


----------



## calm

Okay, so we are in are 30's, can mean more risks. So the question is

How many of you are planning to have an Amniocentesis?

In Spain at a certain age it is compulsory, but I can't remember if its after 35 or at 37 or when. A lot of women in their 30's or even before do have it here in Spain.
I will have it for one, always with the advice of my doctor should she think it wise.


----------



## shambaby

omg! how can a test like an amniocentesis be compulsory? what happens if you don't have it?

in the uk it is usually only offered if a blood test has shown that there is a high risk of the baby having downs syndrome or some other chromosomal problem. i can't say for sure, but i'm pretty sure i wouldn't have one - wouldn't want to risk losing a healthy little bubba - but i completely understand why some people opt for it. can't believe it's actually compulsory though - in the uk you don't have to have ANY test (inc. scans, blood tests etc.) if you don't want to.


----------



## codegirl

calm said:


> Okay, so we are in are 30's, can mean more risks. So the question is
> 
> How many of you are planning to have an Amniocentesis?
> 
> In Spain at a certain age it is compulsory, but I can't remember if its after 35 or at 37 or when. A lot of women in their 30's or even before do have it here in Spain.
> I will have it for one, always with the advice of my doctor should she think it wise.

I had a special test where they take blood and do a ultrasound and match up the results and are able to give you the odds of certain anomolies happening. If your odds are lower than your age average then they don't recommend going for the amnio but if it comes back higher then they recommend further testing.

We came back lower so we didn't bother. When I get preganant again I will do the same thing. There are some risks with the amnio so unless it seems necessary I wouldn't bother.


----------



## magicvw

It's not available where I live - I'd have to travel 3 hours to get it done. I didn't have it or my last pg when I was 35. I'm not sure if i'd have it for the next one - 0bviously the risk will be higher.


----------



## calm

They say the risks are like 0.5 out of a 100.

As for it being compulsory, maybe I am wrong, maybe its just highly recommended. From what I was reading, to have it on the Spanish National Health you have to be over 38. I will ask my aunty who has just had a LO at 40 as she had it.

I must add that it is very common in Spain, or at least, everyone I talk to seems to have had this test.

When I told my DH last night that it was only offered to women over 38, he said that I shouldn't have it then, as he hates any sort of private system. I suppose come the time it will be a case of putting myself in the hands of my doctor. Thanks for all the opinions


----------



## goddess25

with first pregnancy blood tests ok, but they found some white spots in babies heart at 19 week unltrasound which can be a sign of downs, didnt have the amnio but spent the next 21 weeks thinking about it every day, and little one was fine. I think i would maybe have it next time depending on blood tests and USS, but not sure! I have had a prev m/c and not sure i would take the risk.


----------



## Beltane

Am I allowed in? I turn dirty 30 in a little over a month. *cries*


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Beltane! :hi: I've pulled up a comfy chair for you - it's so good to see you here! :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Beltane said:


> Am I allowed in? I turn dirty 30 in a little over a month. *cries*

Of course hun! But you're not allowed to cry about still being 29!! The thirties are much better than the twenties - this is the sophisticated decade ;)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Well said magicvw! :thumbup:


----------



## Beltane

I hope so! My hubby is 3 years younger so I a bit jealous that he still gets to be in his 20's!


----------



## magicvw

The thirties are the new twenties :rofl:


----------



## codegirl

magicvw said:


> The thirties are the new twenties :rofl:

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## CurlyCasper

Hi all, sorry I've been a bit absent. loving reading all your stories. I'm on my last full cycle before trying now - can't wait! 

Beltane - I've got a younger DH too. he only turns 29 this year and loves to rub it in!!!

x


----------



## calm

Beltane said:


> I hope so! My hubby is 3 years younger so I a bit jealous that he still gets to be in his 20's!

I have just turned 33 and my DH is going to turn 26, so that is annoying big time. We have been together since he was 17 and I was 24, and for tops he is far more mature and responsible than me. Not fair :hissy:


----------



## Beltane

I suddenly feel very much at home. =)


----------



## Little G

Hi Can I Please join in also? Feel a bit old in the other WTT Threads, lol. :shrug:
Im 32, 33 next month.
xx


----------



## magicvw

Welcome littleG! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi LittleG, and welcome aboard :hugs: I just turned 33 last month.
x


----------



## Little G

Thanks, Think i'll feel more at home in here! :happydance:


----------



## MissMuffet

Hello everyone! Can I join pleeeeeeeeease? I've just turned 31. OH and I have been together for 8 years and we got married in April 09. We're wtt until late November, because I've just had the jab for Rubeola, so we've been told to wait 3 months. It's soo frustrating cause we were really looking forward "to getting started"! I'm looking forward to chatting to all the lovely 30'ers on here :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi MissMuffett :hi: - pull up a chair and get comfy - make youself right at home here! How exciting, November isn't far away at all!!!

I'm soooooo excited! We're going to be booking tickets to go spend a month in Canada with my family over Christmas and New Year - I can't wait :yipee: Just waiting for payment for the wedding I photographed last weekend before we book - my parents are going to be over the moon! Hopefully we only have another 2 or 3 weeks to wait :)


----------



## codegirl

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi MissMuffett :hi: - pull up a chair and get comfy - make youself right at home here! How exciting, November isn't far away at all!!!
> 
> I'm soooooo excited! We're going to be booking tickets to go spend a month in Canada with my family over Christmas and New Year - I can't wait :yipee: Just waiting for payment for the wedding I photographed last weekend before we book - my parents are going to be over the moon! Hopefully we only have another 2 or 3 weeks to wait :)

Where in Canada is "home"? I'm in Alberta and can't imagine moving that far away from family. I moved 5 hours north for 8 years and that was hard enough. Your family is going to be soooo excited!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

"Home" is originally Montreal, but when I moved to the UK 10 years ago, my arents moved just west of Toronto - so that's where we're headed for the holidays :yipee:


----------



## Little G

Hey

That sounds lovely Anna, Ive never been to Canada before but would love to go! Id imagine it would be lovely at that time of the year?


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am so glad this thread is here
I had my first child when i was 21, 15 years ago and 2 more since. my youngest is 8 this year and everyone around me presumes I am done, and thinks i'd be daft to have another baby. But i'm not!! 

I cant wait to start trying but am anxious about my PSD - Does anyone know if there is anything I can do to reduce the risk of developing pubic symphis dysfunction or reducing the symptoms even?? I really rather not have a repeat of last time. I spent from about 16 weeks pg off work sick -then maternity; drove me mad, i could hardly lift my legs, wasn't allowed to climb stairs, not allowed to drive; was in a lot of pain all the time; forced into wearign a huge 'girdle' type thing lol I felt cooped up at home, waiting for the weekends when my OH could take me for a drive somewhere.

Sorry to have rambled on, but if anyone has any experience i'd love some advice.
I can hear all the doubting Thomas's now -' knew she was daft /too old /crazy to have another' and all that rubbish. 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## shambaby

wannabubba#4 said:


> I am so glad this thread is here
> I had my first child when i was 21, 15 years ago and 2 more since. my youngest is 8 this year and everyone around me presumes I am done, and thinks i'd be daft to have another baby. But i'm not!!
> 
> I cant wait to start trying but am anxious about my PSD - Does anyone know if there is anything I can do to reduce the risk of developing pubic symphis dysfunction or reducing the symptoms even?? I really rather not have a repeat of last time. I spent from about 16 weeks pg off work sick -then maternity; drove me mad, i could hardly lift my legs, wasn't allowed to climb stairs, not allowed to drive; was in a lot of pain all the time; forced into wearign a huge 'girdle' type thing lol I felt cooped up at home, waiting for the weekends when my OH could take me for a drive somewhere.
> 
> Sorry to have rambled on, but if anyone has any experience i'd love some advice.
> I can hear all the doubting Thomas's now -' knew she was daft /too old /crazy to have another' and all that rubbish.
> 
> Take care everyone xx

really hope i'm wrong, but i think this is one of those things that tends to get worse the more pregnancies you have. if i were you i would do some research and see a doctor for advice before ttc - better to be prepared if it is likely to happen again. like i said i hope i'm mistaken, good luck and don't worry about what other people think - it's your family, your business x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Little G said:


> Hey
> 
> That sounds lovely Anna, Ive never been to Canada before but would love to go! Id imagine it would be lovely at that time of the year?

To be honest, I think it's lovely any time of year - if you ever get the chance to visit you most definitely should. It's such a beautiful country :)


----------



## codegirl

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Little G said:
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> That sounds lovely Anna, Ive never been to Canada before but would love to go! Id imagine it would be lovely at that time of the year?
> 
> To be honest, I think it's lovely any time of year - if you ever get the chance to visit you most definitely should. It's such a beautiful country :)Click to expand...

I agree but I'm a bit bias :) And it is so different, coast to coast, that it's a great country for a (long) road trip.


----------



## CurlyCasper

sorry ladies, not waiting any more - very much trying. Thanks for the company, albeit brief. and best of luck to all xxx


----------



## magicvw

CurlyCasper said:


> sorry ladies, not waiting any more - very much trying. Thanks for the company, albeit brief. and best of luck to all xxx

Good luck!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Good luck CurlyCasper!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Beltane

Good luck!


----------



## MissMuffet

CurlyCasper said:


> sorry ladies, not waiting any more - very much trying. Thanks for the company, albeit brief. and best of luck to all xxx

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Hi thought id introduce myself seen as this is the 30s club :happydance: Im 39 and 8wks pregnant bit scary to be honest because it happened out of the blue, already have 3 boys aged 16, 17 and 18 so i guess im starting all over again lol, to be honest at this age the last thing i thought about was getting pregnant as you naturally believe its not possible once you hit your late 30s but if anyone is out there trying and thinks the same there's still hope :hugs: x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi poppy666 and welcome! :hi:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck CurlyCasper!

Here's to a speedy ttc and H&H 9 months when you do.
x


----------



## SpecialK

I posted here a while ago but just thought I'd pop in again to say hi. Having a tough day with DH away and really wish we were able to TTC. I am going to see him on Sept 25 but unfortunately it's a week later than my expected ovulation! Grrr...guess we really have to wait until January then. Grrr...

Sorry for the rant...just needed to vent a little.


----------



## MissMuffet

Just popping in to say:hi: Hope you're all having a good week, not long til Friday now!
Specialk: :hugs: try and focus on enjoying the time with your OH even if the "timing" isn't right. Don't worry, time will fly by! :flower:


----------



## SpecialK

I am feeling better today. Looking forward to seeing DH in a few weeks! 

When is everyone here planning on TTC?


----------



## dalejrgrrl

can i join late? :flower:

i'm 31. i've been married for over 7 years now. we've been enjoying marriage and working so we didn't start a family right away. we both went back to grad school and are now secure in our positions at work (mine offers no maternity leave so i go without pay) we've just been doing things we hear people say "we can't do that we have kids" 

i've also had to deal with the "what are you waiting for" :dohh: which is quite frustrating! especially with an older brother who got engaged, married, pregnant and had a baby all last year. i am often compared to their relationship. i often hear...how nice your brother has given your parents a grandchild! :nope:

wtt for another 6 months. just stopped bcp yesterday. and we are most excited!!! and NERVOUS!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi dalejrgrrl :wave:

Welcome to the wtt club.

WARNING -this site is so addicitve, and if you weren't mega broody before -you will be soon lol :happydance:

Baby dust to all when the time come :dust::dust:


----------



## dalejrgrrl

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi dalejrgrrl :wave:
> 
> Welcome to the wtt club.
> 
> WARNING -this site is so addicitve, and if you weren't mega broody before -you will be soon lol :happydance:
> 
> Baby dust to all when the time come :dust::dust:


thank you!!
i've been reading all the fab posts learning so much...and also creating more questions!


----------



## MissMuffet

:hi:Hi and welcome!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi dalejrgrrl and welcome! :hi:


----------



## dalejrgrrl

thanks eveyone!


----------



## SpecialK

Welcome dalejrgrrl...I have another 4 months of WTT to I just a little ahead of you.

Your wedding pic is gorgeous!


----------



## dalejrgrrl

SpecialK said:


> Welcome dalejrgrrl...I have another 4 months of WTT to I just a little ahead of you.
> 
> Your wedding pic is gorgeous!



thanks. its actually from our renewal of vows.
i love my husband....he puts up with my crazy ideas!!

for our 5 year anniv, we flew to las vegas
i hired someone to do hair/makeup and a photgrapher to follow us around
we renewed them at the "little white chapel"
so vegas classic!


----------



## SpecialK

Amazing! I love the idea of vow renewals! We've been married for 2 months....do you think it's too early to hit up hubby with the renewal idea? Lol

I noticed you live in Boston...I worked in Sharon/Walpole for 4 months a few years ago (2001). I LOVE Boston...it's probably my favorite City. So jealous you get to live there!


----------



## dalejrgrrl

it's never to early!!! it prob took me the same about of time as my real wedding to plan it. she took some amazing shots! 

small world!!! why only 4 months? i think i take most for granted being here every day.


----------



## SpecialK

I was a beach supervisor/head lifeguard at a small private beach...I was only 22 and it was between university semesters. But I seriously considered moving there after...and would have if it weren't so expensive to go to school there. I try to go visit as often as I can though. May drive down there this fall for a weekend. 

Never take it for granted! Although I grew up next to the ocean in Newfoundland and definitely took that for granted. Miss the ocean now. Everyone takes where they live for granted.

Your photographer was definitely amazing! I still haven't got my wedding photos back yet...hoping they turned out okay.


----------



## dalejrgrrl

wow, quite the perfect job!! yeah, schools are a little $$, i'd rather not think every time i write the check out to pay them off. :) 

i love it here, all four seasons, woods, ocean, farms. a little bit of everything. 

i am sure your pictures came out amazing. there is something about wedding photos that just always make me smile!

as i've been reading all these posts...i feel like i am 12 again learning about life. half of this i feel i must have been sleeping during class! i never knew!!


----------



## SpecialK

haha...I know. I thought it was just me. I remember when I found out that you only have a very small fertility window, like 3-5 days out of your cycle, in which conception is likely. It was in April and I was already 30 and I thought 'WHAT?! They told me in school that you can get pregnant at any time during the month and that's why you had to be so careful!!'. Haha...they tricked us! Still so much to learn!


----------



## CurlyCasper

hello all and thank you so much for all the well wishes! I'm afraid I lost my B&B link and password for a while - but got it now. Guess I should find a relevan TTC thread. Well, I should find out in a week whether or not we've succeeded in cycle 1 . Unlikely, but you never know. I'm going to take my leave now. Good luck and best of health to each and every one of you. x


----------



## SpecialK

Good luck CurlyCasper!! Hope it happens in cycle 1!!


----------



## dalejrgrrl

we were just talking about that at work!!
i was talking to my girlfriends here, reading to them from TCOYF
and when we read that...we were like WHAT!!

3-5 days???!??! then we started laughing...did we fall for what our teachers told us!

but then we began talking if we were "normal" as the whole sections on CM and whatnot...we were laughing at how much we've missed about ourselves in the past 30 years.


----------



## SpecialK

I know...SO much to learn! I can understand why they don't teach you that stuff in high school but there should seriously be like, information sessions or something held at hospitals or clinics or something. I guess there's lots of books but you don't think you need to read them until you're ready and then by then you're in a panic because you feel you should have known all this stuff by now!


----------



## auntie m

SpecialK said:


> I know...SO much to learn! I can understand why they don't teach you that stuff in high school but there should seriously be like, information sessions or something held at hospitals or clinics or something. I guess there's lots of books but you don't think you need to read them until you're ready and then by then you're in a panic because you feel you should have known all this stuff by now!

now there's a summer reading list!


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hello!! Came across this thread,sounds like what i need at the min!!
My names Ro,i am prob the oldest on here!!39?? Im married to James,we have 3boys,Tyler,Josh & Baby Ben.
We tried for a baby last feb 08,and hit lucky,Ben was born in november,because im "not getting any younger" we wanted to try again,so tried in start of june and waa laa!!(hubby thinks his is superdeeduper stuff)we were over the moon,but sadly our journey came to a sad end last monday,i bled,we went down to hospital,eventually got scanned(over 2hours wait)and doc said our baby had gone at 7weeks+6,:nope::nope:we were devastated.i was 13weeks and thought it was going to be fine!! I dont mean this to be a long thread.....but im so angry at everything,everyone,ME!!!!!:growlmad: 
And if 1,just 1 more person says awwwh it wasnt meant to be,thats mother natures way,its for the best!! WTF? Its the worst feeling,and theres nothing i can do!! Frustrating........Hope i didnt upset or bore any of you!:hugs:


----------



## auntie m

welcome! sorry to read about your loss. :hugs:

i thought that 30 was the new 20, and 40 was the new 30!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Ro, and welcome to the club :hi:
I am so very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: Please don't worry about boring any of us - we're all here to listen and be ready with our support.

x


----------



## BABYCAREY

Just wanted to say Thank You to Auntie m & Annabanana. 
This is a great place to voice how we are all feeling,think im driving my hubby to distraction,i am very down,1 minute im ok and the next...wailing and crying!! Its hard for me at the minute,i know james is as upset as me but as the doctor said men grieve and thats it!!!!! They dont like to cry after that and women want to talk it out again&again&again and once more if its me!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Well we're here for you whenever you need us Ro. :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Please can I join? I've never been in WTT before and this seems like a good place for me to start.

I'm 30 and had my first baby 9 months ago. We would like at least one more and plan to start TTC next summer. I joined BnB when I was pregnant so the whole TTC and WWT is new to me. It took us 3 months to conceive Byron, the first month was a weird one with super preg symptoms that tailed off and an on time but heavy period, the second month I didn't ovulate and the third we got our babe. I've never charted or done any of the things people seem to know about in TTC but though we'd of course be happy for a boy or girl next time it would be fun to have a girl so we will probably try some of the methods like BD before ovulation so I'll need to chart next time I think.

Anyway...hello!


----------



## auntie m

ro,
i agree! there are some times you just need to talk/complain/cry to girls! guys....well, we know sometimes guys don't. big hugs to you!


----------



## auntie m

PeanutBean said:


> Please can I join? I've never been in WTT before and this seems like a good place for me to start.
> 
> I'm 30 and had my first baby 9 months ago. We would like at least one more and plan to start TTC next summer. I joined BnB when I was pregnant so the whole TTC and WWT is new to me. It took us 3 months to conceive Byron, the first month was a weird one with super preg symptoms that tailed off and an on time but heavy period, the second month I didn't ovulate and the third we got our babe. I've never charted or done any of the things people seem to know about in TTC but though we'd of course be happy for a boy or girl next time it would be fun to have a girl so we will probably try some of the methods like BD before ovulation so I'll need to chart next time I think.
> 
> Anyway...hello!



hello!! i'm 31...no kids (yet) but maybe next year! i've just started charting myself. 6 days into it! and we'd love a girl too...but just wish for a healthy baby. welcome!!


----------



## SpecialK

Ugh...anyone else looking at the calendar and thinking January (or your respective TTC date) will NEVER come! 124 sleeps until DH graduation. It seems so far away...

On a better note, my wedding pictures are finally done!! My parents picked them up yesterday so they will be mailing them to me this week and next week they should be in my hands! So nervous but excited to see them. 

And on yet a third note...I love my dog! She was snuggling with me this morning, as she does every morning when the alarm goes off...and I just looked at her and thought she is the cutest and best doggie ever. I know, I'm strange. But sometimes I just think - if I can love her so much, imagine the love I am going to feel for a child! So exciting to think about.


----------



## auntie m

lol, i've been looking at my chart going "it's only been less then a week?" i feel your pain!

but yes, animals make it all better!!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi PeanutBean :hi: I know what you mean - I joined BnB just after finding out we were expecting, so the WTT and TTC stages are new to me too.


----------



## PeanutBean

AnnaBanana9 said:


> Hi PeanutBean :hi: I know what you mean - I joined BnB just after finding out we were expecting, so the WTT and TTC stages are new to me too.

It'll be fun to go right the way through and get to post a BFP.


----------



## Quartz

Wow I go away on holiday and the thread grew a lot. Welcome to everyone.

AnnaBanana9 I am the same only found the forum once I was on maternity leave so looking forward to doing the whole journey although we are a couple of years away from that!


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Ladies :flower:

I just stumbled across this thread... So happy to find you all - when I first joined BnB I was suprised to find I felt I was in the minority (i.e. 30+) :thumbup:. Most of my friends and family have had children in their 30's+, but here most ladies seemed to be in their (early) 20's.... :shrug:

I am 31 OH is 33. We just had a baby boy nearly 11 weeks ago. Although we haven't decided on exactly when we will ttc # 2, we don't plan on waiting too long. I reckon we will start trying in May 2010 or thereabouts... I grew up with siblings relativly close in age and would love for my children to have the same. 

:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Peanut78 said:


> I just stumbled across this thread... So happy to find you all - when I first joined BnB I was suprised to find I felt I was in the minority (i.e. 30+) :thumbup:. Most of my friends and family have had children in their 30's+, but here most ladies seemed to be in their (early) 20's.... :shrug:

Welcome!

I think the most likely explanation is that generally speaking we 'oldies' are on the cusp of the internet/forum revolution so our peers are not so inclined to use forums. I don't know of any of my mates using forums, but then none of them have babies yet either! lol


----------



## poppy

PeanutBean said:


> Peanut78 said:
> 
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread... So happy to find you all - when I first joined BnB I was suprised to find I felt I was in the minority (i.e. 30+) :thumbup:. Most of my friends and family have had children in their 30's+, but here most ladies seemed to be in their (early) 20's.... :shrug:
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> I think the most likely explanation is that generally speaking we 'oldies' are on the cusp of the internet/forum revolution so our peers are not so inclined to use forums. I don't know of any of my mates using forums, but then none of them have babies yet either! lolClick to expand...

I know what you mean. I have just turned 32 and have a son who is nearly a year old and I am WTT for number two. Most of my friends are in their early 30s and only a couple of them had babies in their twenties (late twenties at that) and most are beginning to have kids now or are yet to have. So, I totally agree with you about being surprised that most people on the forum seem to be in their early/mid 20s.


----------



## calm

Hello everyone, how are we all doing? Me with a stomach bug wishing it was pregnancy symptoms and fretting about not being able to go to work. Wanting a baby NOW. (good job I am sane and calm LOL)


----------



## Emily Roses M

Can I join please- I'm 30 and will be trying for baby number 3 in Jan. I have Emily Rose who is Heaven (she would be 21 months) and Lily-Mae who is nearly 6 months. I feel really anxious about it as it takes me ages to fall each time :(

love Charlotte
xxxx


----------



## calm

Emily Roses M said:


> Can I join please- I'm 30 and will be trying for baby number 3 in Jan. I have Emily Rose who is Heaven (she would be 21 months) and Lily-Mae who is nearly 6 months. I feel really anxious about it as it takes me ages to fall each time :(
> 
> love Charlotte
> xxxx

Welcome and please keep us updated. 

P.S. We are all quite anxious, all will be fine xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Charlotte, and welcome aboard! :hi:


----------



## AS1

Hey girls - seems great can I join? 

I'm 32 and have no kids yet, I've had 3 missed mc over the last 18 months. I recently got my recurrent mc test results back and thankfully they are clear so kinda hoping it has been REALLY bad luck for us. Been with my hubby for 14 years and am soooooooo broody right now after my mc experiences I really wished we had ttc earlier but I can't turn back time. The plan is to ttc in January...... my other 3 pregnancies all happened the 1st month of ttc so I'm hoping the same happens this time and that it sticks for the full 9 months!!! 

Good luck to everyone when we ttc :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi AS1! :hi: Welcome! Hope 2010 brings you a BFP and a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## michina

Its very common nowadays to be pregnant at 30 or older, so don't feel bad you are stropng independent women and one more thing the best things in life come after you wait long for it.


----------



## calm

AS1 said:


> Hey girls - seems great can I join?
> 
> I'm 32 and have no kids yet, I've had 3 missed mc over the last 18 months. I recently got my recurrent mc test results back and thankfully they are clear so kinda hoping it has been REALLY bad luck for us. Been with my hubby for 14 years and am soooooooo broody right now after my mc experiences I really wished we had ttc earlier but I can't turn back time. The plan is to ttc in January...... my other 3 pregnancies all happened the 1st month of ttc so I'm hoping the same happens this time and that it sticks for the full 9 months!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone when we ttc :hugs:

Welcome. Sorry about your mc, and good to see the tests are fine. I am sure next time will be your sticky bean


----------



## calm

michina said:


> Its very common nowadays to be pregnant at 30 or older, so don't feel bad you are stropng independent women and one more thing the best things in life come after you wait long for it.

It is very common, loads of baby dust for all of us xxx


----------



## angie79

hi everyone
i'm 30 and wtt for our 1st - my oh has finally said we can ttc after my 31st so june 2010 - getting excited already :happydance:

xx


----------



## blondee

Hello ladies,

can i join too? I had a missed mc in march and since june my hubbie has been working abroad (oh how i wished i'd found you earlier!). We will finally be together in 3 weeks, but it will be off and on until after xmas... i have told him we should just get the new house right etc and then ease ourselves in to in the new year.

It's been so frustrating and i am evidently not all that patient! Can you develop patience??

Been reading through your posts and you all sound lovely and very normal  so i'd like to tag along please!


Oh nearly forgot - i am nearly 33.
XX


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome to the club blondee!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi blondee and welcome to the club! :hi:


----------



## goddess25

How is everyone doing. Its been a bit quiet lately on this thread. Have you all disappeared. Hope your all ok.

Euan and I are doing great and time is passing past so quickly that Feb is going to be here before I know it, hope to get a speedy BFP.


----------



## PeanutBean

I've been busy as I'm back at work now, have been for two weeks, so not on BnB so much. Counting the days til next summer when we can TTC.

On a totally unrelated note, I had the worst dream this morning that DH had cheated on my and was doing so serially. Once I'd discovered he's slept with two women in our bed he admitted other occasions of sleeping with women when I thought he was out at events for his work. I was so angry I kept punching him really hard on the breastbone as if trying to crack it and stop his heart. I couldn't believe he would do it to Byron and kept thinking of all our dreams together that had been crushed and how would I tell everyone? I even remembered a thread on here a while ago where I expressed my confidence in his monogamy and how stupid I felt and realised now why some women are just blind to what their men are really like. I woke up so sad and it took a while to realise where I was, what day etc. DH made me promise not to be mad at him this morning when he left for work! :rofl: Of course I started remembering loads of stupid stuff that should've made it obvious it was a dream at the time. No idea where it all came from! DH doesn't have a spare minute in the day to have an affair and I can account for every moment of his life! :rofl:


----------



## netty

Hiya i have just found this thread - can i join you?:thumbup:
I found bnb when on maternity leave so missed all the exciting ttc times.

I am 36 - 37 in January.
I had 2 miscarriages in 2000 and had a son in 2001. My husband has a 10 year old daughter too.
I got remarried in June 2008. Had my coil removed 2 weeks later and fell pregnant in July 2008. Alex is now 7 1/2 months.:happydance:

I would love another baby but I had to have a crash caesarian section as Alex was very unwell during delivery and they had to cut my uterus in a differnt way to usual so i have been warned not to fall pregnant for at least 12 months (which will be April 2010).

I returned to work 6 months after having Alex and started a new job so need a few months to get used to that as well.

So fingers crossed we will be trying to conceive in April 2010.

Looking forward to joining in your conversations


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi Netty, and welcome aboard! :hi:

I'm still here too, although what with work full time then getting ready to head to Canada for a month in just over 3 weeks' time, things are hectic here :rofl:

PeanutBean, what a terrible nightmare :hugs: Glad you can account for your OH's every move! I know I can do the same for mine :)

Hope everyone is well - can't believe Alyssa is 9 months old tomorrow and that TTC is only 8 months or so away!


----------



## PeanutBean

AnnaBanana, wait til she's 1! Byron is in a couple of weeks, I've been wrapping some birthday presents this evening. Are we TTC at the same time? Jun/July? I can't wait even though I hate being pregnant.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Netty.

Peanut Bean hope you feel better after the dream it sounds awful. 

AnnaBanana hope you have a great time at home, its going to be cold. I was up the mountains today with Euan and it was very snowy and cold. Ski season started today weeks early. Cant believe the babies are 9 months either. I am starting to realise how much work these children are but they are such fun.


----------

